# Stackable Washer / Dryer Upstairs



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You may also give them a shaking & these things make alot of noise unless, installed on a solid ( concrete floor)


----------



## RammsteinNicCage (Jan 24, 2008)

The particular unit I'm looking at, from what most people say, does not vibrate that much on the second floor. Most of those people didn't stack them though, so I don't know if that would change anything (I would think there'd be less vibrating stacked).


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think samsung has a self leveling machine that doesnt shake as much.


----------



## RammsteinNicCage (Jan 24, 2008)

It's really more the weight that I'm concerned about rather than the shaking. Vibrating can be fixed, to an extent. A whole in my floor / neighbor's ceiling is a little harder.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would say put some plywood down and put some peel and stick tile on the plywood so it doesnt look so bad. Dryers arent all that heavy so its not going to put much more weight on that spot. Put something level and hardy under the washer and you shouldnt have much of a problem. Front load washers have shocks (some more than others) and dont tend to shake as much as a top load washer would. I know that my duet has four shocks and it works to level itself if its not level it stops tosses the clothes more and starts again in a spin and even in the high speed spin it doesnt shake as much as my top loader did.


----------

